# New Double Three Tie small Baler



## ThreeTieMan (Apr 9, 2011)

Grady Press trailers Has their Double Baler in Tulare at the World Ag expo this week.


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

Interesting.

I certainly would have like to see something a little closer than 15 minutes of drone footage. Some shots of the pickup, packers and tie mechanisms would be of interest. How do the bales get picked up? Does the offset cause any problems when using a bale wagon? How big was that field--looked like upwards of 50 acres?

Ralph


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

Looks like a single chamber baler with a slicer in the middle and delayed kick off on one side in rear to give separation to the bales it drops.


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

certainly and interesting concept. I wonder if they are more compact then normal small bales.


----------



## ThreeTieMan (Apr 9, 2011)

This is a video of the first prototype and it used a gearbox out of a single inline three tie baler, production machines will have a drive line and gearbox like a big Baler. The prototype pickup, packer tines and stuffer fork are Hesston big Baler.

I was told the field was 85 acres. Bales are picked up with New Holland bale wagons. In lighter hay the offset allows the operator to get both bales in one pass, in very heavy hay the operator may make two pass for one Baler pass this allows the hydraulics to have more time to move bales and is more efficient than to get them in one pass.


----------



## ThreeTieMan (Apr 9, 2011)

slowzuki said:


> Looks like a single chamber baler with a slicer in the middle and delayed kick off on one side in rear to give separation to the bales it drops.


That's exactly how it works.


----------



## ThreeTieMan (Apr 9, 2011)

Teslan said:


> certainly and interesting concept. I wonder if they are more compact then normal small bales.


They are 14x21 bales that can be as light as 85-90 lbs or upwards of 125+ lbs. it will also be available in 15x21 or 16x21.


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

ThreeTieMan said:


> They are 14x21 bales that can be as light as 85-90 lbs or upwards of 125+ lbs. it will also be available in 15x21 or 16x21.


Probably only a good potential seller on the west coast and AZ at those sizes.


----------



## ThreeTieMan (Apr 9, 2011)

Two Tie model is on its way as well.


----------



## northern Ohio baler (Sep 28, 2014)

Will it be a 14 x 18 inch bale?


----------



## ThreeTieMan (Apr 9, 2011)

Probably 14x18 and 16x18


----------



## Jay in WA (Mar 21, 2015)

Whats the plunger speed and how many flakes per bale?


----------



## ThreeTieMan (Apr 9, 2011)

80 Spm @ 1000 RPM

15 strokes per bale in alfalfa a little higher in Timothy


----------



## hog987 (Apr 5, 2011)

This is one of those ideas you wonder why someone didnt think of it 20-30 years ago. Big square bales have been around for awhile and knives to cut bales have been used in hay processing plants for as long as there have been processing plants.

Now as long as the price will be lower than buying two regular square bales and the special hitch to run two balers of same tractor I think they are onto something.


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

I would like to see some development in hay equipment for the small to medium size producer. The Grady baler is certainly nice for producers out west that have large, flat fields. A lot of hay fields in my area are in the 5-20 acre range and hilly.

As funny as it sounds, the best small bale handling I've found is the EZ-Trail bale baskets. I've tried a bale wagon, looked at accumulators--close, but no cigar.

Ralph


----------



## northern Ohio baler (Sep 28, 2014)

I'll run a prototype 14 x 18 for a season if you want to ship it to Ohio


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

Reminds me of the big flat slab 8x8 Steffens balers that were built to be sliced later. Could have stuck knives in one of them and set it to tie at 36”.


----------



## haystax (Jul 24, 2010)

I saw the baler in Tulare. How do you keep the bales even length side to side, just try to weave like a big baler? What about small windrows? How much?


----------



## Randibfarm (Jan 15, 2012)

What do you guys think of this idea? http://thenewbaler.com/

Nothing in the field yet - still a lot of work to do.

Do you think people could get their heads around a 4 sided wrapped bale? Stretch wrap, net wrap, or a wrap yet to be designed. So much simpler without knotters.

What size bale would you like?


----------



## Maxzillian (Sep 11, 2014)

Randibfarm said:


> What do you guys think of this idea? http://thenewbaler.com/
> 
> Nothing in the field yet - still a lot of work to do.
> 
> ...


That one was touched on in this thread: http://www.haytalk.com/forums/topic/83377-plungerless-balers/


----------



## Randibfarm (Jan 15, 2012)

Sorry, I missed that one. I'll respond there.


----------

